# "el Ranchero" (the Cowboy Kid)



## CHANEKE_JOSH (Feb 10, 2010)

​
*... and what about this one?*

I HATE IT!12.33%its... ok.920.93%I LOVE IT!3376.74%


----------



## CHANEKE_JOSH (Feb 10, 2010)

There is a moment in everyone's life, when we feel that age is upon us ... suddenly we stop doing crazy things and enter into a kind of "existential rehabilitation" ... Or is it just me?

All started with a model which at that time called "the cowgirl" or something like that, then, from that moment, I took this preference for simple things.

A friend who is a graphic artist, on one occasion mentioned that simple things are the hardest to achieve, but are what give us more satisfaction.

This is how I begin my search for a basic model, something that anyone can do ... and just to give my personal touch ... I made it as compact as possible.

Started with a baked oak frame, very light in color, and topped with a couple of oak palm swells, provided by my compadre chepo, you can clearly see the difference in the oak grain.

This model is truly a COWBOY ... only need a bit of chewing snuff ... a rolled cigarette ... and we are ready to go.

The piece is finished to 1500 grit and bathed in linseed oil.

Have a great shot

*"EL RANCHERO"*
* (The Cowboy Kid)*

*







*


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Love it size and shape!


----------



## reecemurg (Oct 9, 2011)

WOW!!!!!
that is sweeeet !
great job man


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Beautiful job, pardner!


----------



## AJW (Apr 24, 2011)

I'm just no longer surprised that everything you turn out is great. Really like the size, and of course it's beautiful.


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

Looks real nice.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Nice slingshot and as a Boker distributor I like the knife also! -- Tex


----------



## JOS (May 24, 2012)

Really nice ....

If you want to be INN you need work with oak!!! jajajaja

Saludos!!


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Simply amazing!!!


----------



## Maomao (Feb 12, 2012)

looks super cool to shoot! awesome!


----------



## Ordie69 (Aug 25, 2011)

Very nice work. Looks great.


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

*jajajajaja que chido es, jajajajaja que chido es .... ¿Por ahi va la canción no? Como sea, jajajaja que chida esta, jajajaja que chida esta. Saludos mi CHANEKE







.*


----------



## Pawpawsailor (Jun 8, 2012)

Beautiful craftsmanship!


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Looks very cool,
...good shot !!


----------



## KAUFFMANN (Oct 14, 2011)

Ira nomas compadre, ahi ta el carnalito de la tamburruchirris.
GRAN TRABAJO HERMANO, como siempre... hasta pareces arquitecto con tanto nivel de detalle y simetria jajaja. saludos.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

My type of frame for sure! Excellente Papa! Flatband


----------



## ralle1 (Jan 31, 2012)

I think is very lovely thump up


----------



## ValeTudoGuy (Aug 29, 2012)

Nice size and looks comfy.


----------



## Sofreto (May 10, 2012)

I like the size shape and workmanship...nice job


----------



## harson (Oct 21, 2011)

well i voted love it ,as i do


----------



## CK Slingshots (Jul 31, 2012)

Sweet!


----------



## Smashtoad (Sep 3, 2010)

I'm sure it's a great shooter, and that is the most important thing, but from a slingshot design standpoint, symmetrical boardcuts aint my thing. I prefer naturals.


----------



## Allen Welsh (Nov 13, 2012)

Its a thing of beautie









Cheers
AL


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

Looks like a great hare-splitter while riding the fence line. I hear those jackrabbits are tough critters. Your slingshot looks stout enough to handle the chore. Really nice work. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## rapidray (Dec 15, 2012)

Nice shooter, which is what you wanted. Maybe it is the wood but it does not get my heart beating faster a skipping a beat. It doesn't speak to me. If it was in a different wood, yes. Now the positive, it looks like a very solid well built sling. Enjoy


----------



## mopper (Nov 17, 2012)

A nice looking no frills piece. You had better not get a fork tip with it though ... after looking at the photos in the "show us your breaks" thread I can already see where it will snap off if you get a hit ...


----------



## mopper (Nov 17, 2012)

I meant you had better not get a fork HIT with it, not a fork tip ... is there no edit function here ...?


----------

